# Font color



## smokyokie (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe I'm being computarded again (seems to be a hard habit to break) but I can't figure out how to highlight tex by changing the color .  Also, is ther any way to have more smileys right there next to the text window instead of having to go to another window?

Dickeydoobbq (not smokyoky, he's smarter than that)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you mean like this?

If so when you are posting go to the bar on top of the posting window and click on the arrow down next to the big *A*. It will show all the different font colors. Pick what you want and it will be that color until you pick another one !

You can also drag over text that is already typed and then click the drop down box by the big A and change all the text that is highlighted.


----------



## deejaydebi (Feb 14, 2007)

It's kind of fun checking out what all this new stuff is ... Like going on a *trip!*
(and there's no grow lights involved here guys)


----------



## smokyokie (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanx Rodger.  I knew I was just being 'tarded.

It is kinda fun Debi, but it's embarassing when you can't figure out what you're doing.

BTW, does anybody know what's up w/ all the army smilies?

Tim


----------



## gremlin (Feb 14, 2007)

Well now............. You shouldn't need grow lights if yu got lines DJDebbi
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 LOL


----------



## cajun_1 (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep it works.


----------

